
Investor tricks to mess with valuations - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2011/10/14/investor-tricks
======
akkartik
Venture Hacks called #5 the option pool shuffle.
<http://venturehacks.com/articles/option-pool-shuffle>

